# Squirrel hunting with muzzleloaders



## snook24 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've got a 12ga shotgun that I was thinking of using 60 grains of pyrodex and 7/8oz of #5 shot. I also have a 32 cal barrel for the gun and thought of trying it out also. What's everyone else use, gun and loads for small game?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 6, 2013)

I use my .45 cal Kentucky cap lock for squirrels, and will kill a deer too if I get a chance while still hunting for squirrels. Head shots are besy, but 50 grains 3f/prb not any worse than .22 lonr rifle hollow-points. Lots of fun!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Snook have you patterned that load?

General rule is to start with a square load.. same amount of powder by volume as shot and adjust from there. Alas the local police department frowns on me trying to work on my load in the back yard.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 7, 2013)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Snook have you patterned that load?
> 
> General rule is to start with a square load.. same amount of powder by volume as shot and adjust from there. Alas the local police department frowns on me trying to work on my load in the back yard.



X2, I have heard of folks using anywhere from 60/60 to 90/90....all depends on how your gun patterns. Those tricky lil tree rats have been lucky so far this year. I barked one with my .50, but as soon as he hit the ground he was running.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 7, 2013)

No never tried it yet. I found where others online used that combo. I've used the gun for turkey but never squirrel...ill shoot it a little and see


----------



## stabow (Jan 7, 2013)

I like my 40 cal flint.


----------



## stabow (Jan 7, 2013)

That picture didn’t come out well try this one. I have a 32 cal on order from TVM for next year. Nothing like cashing bushy tails with a flint lock to take you back in time.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice pic. What loads do yall recommend for the shotgun?


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 7, 2013)

snook24 said:


> I've got a 12ga shotgun that I was thinking of using 60 grains of pyrodex and 7/8oz of #5 shot. I also have a 32 cal barrel for the gun and thought of trying it out also. What's everyone else use, gun and loads for small game?



Your reference to the 32 caliber barrel has got me interested. Which gun do you have? About 20 grains of 3F,and a patched round ball should be just what you need for treerats.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks and I have the older tc system one..I've got the 32, 54, and 12 ga barrels for it...only shot the 32 a few times about 12 years ago. I've got a bunch of bullets for it that look like maxi balls


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 7, 2013)

snook24 said:


> Thanks and I have the older tc system one..I've got the 32, 54, and 12 ga barrels for it...only shot the 32 a few times about 12 years ago. I've got a bunch of bullets for it that look like maxi balls



Heck boy,give it a shot. Pun intended.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------

